# Claro Walnut



## rdabpenman (Dec 30, 2013)

Finished with 6 coats of Med CA and buffed with extra fine steel wool to knock down the shine and get a satin finish. Dressed up with a Vertex Black Titanium/Platinum click ballpoint.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06447Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06459Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06453Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice subtle elegance !


----------



## DKMD (Dec 30, 2013)

I really like that pen! I need to pick up a couple vertex kits... They look like they've got a little heft to them which I really like.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 30, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I really like that pen! I need to pick up a couple vertex kits... They look like they've got a little heft to them which I really like.


 They are a big seller for me


----------



## longbeard (Dec 30, 2013)

Great looking pen Les, love claro.

I did a few pens for Greg on a trade and he had few claro pieces in the box, great looking stuff when finished.

The vertex pens are nice, not really that heavy in my opinion, but a nice feel and click to them. Just watch you dont get the click button caught on anything, it will break. Overall, a nice kit, i've made several.


Harry (i need to turn more claro) M


----------



## ghost1066 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have to give you pen turners a lot of credit I love seeing what you can do but I hated doing it. I turned exactly two pens and that was enough for me  this is all I wanted to do. You guys have way more patience than I do.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 31, 2013)

A very nice claro vertex. Like the steel wool sheen.

Ray


----------

